# Best Mini Pump for the Pocket



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm looking for a new mini pump to keep in my jersey pocket. I am one of those guys that don't like the CO2 route, and I want to replace my 15 year old mini Silca. My Silca is able to realistically pump up to almost 100 psi, and is 17cm long. Ideally, I'd like something a bit shorter ( it is just alittle too long to stand straight up in your back pocket) and gets at least the same psi. Anyone have a good recommendation?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Topeak*



Fignon's Barber said:


> ...don't like the CO2 route...
> ...15 year old mini Silca. My Silca is able to realistically pump up to almost 100 psi...


Topeak makes a MicroRocket that is tiny. I use mine as a back up for CO2 but if I have blown my CO2 I am able to get a tire inflated enough to finish a ride. You can get to 100psi but I typically get tired and bored with pumping and stop short of that.

If I were using it to fix flats on a frequent basis I would prefer the Silca Mini (which I used for serveral years). As I recall the Silca air chamber is pretty close to the same size as the Topeak which means it will take nearly as many strokes to get up to pressure. But the Silca has bigger ends that are easier on your hands when you are on stroke #123, #124... #167... and also don't dig into your hand as you get to the higher pressures.

I have the aluminum verson of the Topeak MicroRocket and unless you are in love with carbon save your pennies and grams.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used the Topeak Micro Rocket. It's a good pump. I like the Barbiere mini pumps better. You can actually get to 120# psi with it. They're not always easy to find. Here's a link. Bike Pumps at BikeSweets.com


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Topeak RaceRocket (or RaceRocket HP) is my choice. It has a telescoping hose and slick chuck. I also have a Lezyne but like the RR chuck and hose better.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

lyzene road drive for me


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 7, 2005)

Co2 and a mini pump just in case. Topeak seems the best IMO


----------



## vanessa.gill (Sep 26, 2011)

Bell makes pretty small pumps.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Lezyne Pressure Drive Mini Pump, small enough to fit in my jersey pocket and strong enough to inflate a tire.:thumbsup:


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I switched to co2 this summer. Much smaller and faster. Cheap also.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

jr59 said:


> lyzene road drive for me


+1 on the Lezyne Road Drive... excellent quality and it's easy to inflate over 100PSI in the tires. I really like the flexible extension that attaches to the valve stem. Much easier to hold and inflate without risk of breaking the valve.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Any opinions on the Genuine Innovations combo (CO2 and pump) units ?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IcemanYVR said:


> +1 on the Lezyne Road Drive....


I got one and use it. IMO, the Topeak RaceRocket pumps are superior.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

its nice to know that there are pumps out there that can reach 120psi..


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Lezyne again.

Was recently on a tour with our tandem and had a rear wheel flat.
I had CO2 with me but decided to use the Lezyne road drive instead so I would not loose pressure later. I was easily able to pump the tire enough to ride even with the weight of the panniers on the rear wheel.


----------



## NC2WA (Mar 28, 2008)

I have and use the Genuine Innovations Road Air combination pump, screw in the CO2 and it works as an inflator - but the hand pump part is a bit of a pain. Handle is very small, presta seal seems to be fragile too. Too long for the OP.

The Lezyne (alloy drive model I think) works better...small enough for the OP.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

,,,,.


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

what about the Topeak Road Morph with Gauge Mini Pump.. is it to large to fit in a jersey pocket?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Carry Two*



NC2WA said:


> I have and use the Genuine Innovations Road Air combination pump, screw in the CO2 and it works as an inflator - but the hand pump part is a bit of a pain.


Agree. The combo unit is a bit clunky. The pump with the combo units sukcs. 

For the same size get yourself a CO2 with a small, screw on head and a small (good) mini pump such as the Topeak (which I can recommend) or a Lezyne (which others referenced). While this is two seperate items the overall size is the same.

Whatever you get be sure to test it out at home to make sure it works. It is nice to know how many strokes the mini pump needs to reach riding pressure. I also hate to see people with CO2 units that they have know idea how to use because they were too cheap to use a $2 cartridge practicing one time at home. Instead they blow their CO2 on the road and have to borrow a pump from someone else.


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

lezyne pressure drive (small)

/thread


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The Topeak Road Morph is a wonderful pump. IME it's the best pump you can have with you when you're on the road. It's almost, that's almost, able to replace a floor pump. Unfortunately it's way too big to fit in a pocket.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you thought about carrying your pump in a different location?.....


----------



## jmike1487 (Jul 11, 2011)

looking to get my pump asap.. I have decided to get a LEZYNE Pressure Drive pump. I see like 3 different sizes on one website. 216mm-M, small and Medium... ahhhh which one should i get? I want the one I buy to fit in my Jersey pocket


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

I use a crank brothers pump


----------



## steveal (Jun 10, 2010)

+1 Lezyne Road Drive.


----------



## mydgspot (Oct 10, 2013)

*mini pumps*

Hi I've tried every mini pump out there(topeak, specialized,lezyne, bontreger,crank brothers and blackburn when ever a new one comes out with 120 psi claims I'm a sucker. The all may be able to do it if you have an hour to sit there on the side of the road. the best i've been able to do is when I'm extremely patient is 80psi 5 minute's if just pumping. I've had the lezyne for awhile i like the hose it gives you a little more leverage is a little easier to use but I've using it as a back-up of late and i am using the CO2 route more with the tires that are out there i don't get more than 2-3 flats a year and I put on about 15,000 miles a year.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

the one i found in the road


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I carry this in my pocket.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - Micro Rocket CB

Gets the job done well enough to get home. It's not like you need to use it very often. Just needs to get you back on the road with enough pressure to finish your ride in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

ewitz said:


> I carry this in my pocket.
> 
> Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - Micro Rocket CB
> 
> Gets the job done well enough to get home. It's not like you need to use it very often. Just needs to get you back on the road with enough pressure to finish your ride in a reasonable amount of time.


excellent. make sure it stays in your pocket as observed by Rule #30 -

* RULE 30:*

Ditto for frame-mounted pumps. Either Co2 cannisters or mini-pumps should be carried in jersey pockets. The only exception to this rule is to mount a Silca brand frame pump in the rear triangle of the frame, with the rear wheel skewer as the pump mount nob, as demonstrated by members of the 7-Eleven and Ariostea pro cycling teams. As such, a frame pump mounted upside-down and along the left (skewer lever side) seat stay is both old skool and euro and thus acceptable. We restate at this time that said pump may under no circumstances be a Zefal and must be made by Silca. It is acceptable to gaffer-tape a mini-pump to your frame when no C02 cannisters are available and your pockets are full of spare kit and energy gels. However, the rider should expect to be stopped and questioned and may be required to empty pockets to prove there is no room in them for the pump. Said Silca pump must be fitted with a Campagnolo head.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

All this talk of mini pumps got me to replace my Blackburn AS-1 Air Stik. Race Rocket HP is on it's way. Hope I don't hit my lactate threshold using this one&#55357;😨



looigi said:


> Topeak RaceRocket (or RaceRocket HP) is my choice. It has a telescoping hose and slick chuck. I also have a Lezyne but like the RR chuck and hose better.


----------

